# Canned Lasagna???



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey, you know those Stouffers lasagna pans, the ones that weigh as much as a small car... could I cut that into pint sized pieces and then let them thaw in the jar, and then can it?

I went to their website to see if I could get a list of ingredients, but all i found was this description:

Freshly made pasta layered between a rich meat sauce and topped with real mozzerella cheese


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry, you're not suppose to can pasta.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

This could get interesting.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

cybergranny said:


> Sorry, you're not suppose to can pasta.


I've canned soups with pasta in them and no problems so far. What could happen?

Jinx


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

LOLZ! did I open a can of worms? :dunno:


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Why can't you can pasta?


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd be asking Davarm.

He does all sorts of things you're not suppose to do like can cakes, corn bread, bacon, dairy products, and omelets etc.

If it can be done then he's the man to talk to.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Tank_Girl said:


> I'd be asking Davarm.
> 
> He does all sorts of things you're not suppose to do like can cakes, corn bread, bacon, dairy products, and omelets etc.
> 
> If it can be done then he's the man to talk to.


Geeze, I guess I have a reputation!

I have canned homemade pasta dishes and what you have to watch out for is that 1) the pasta will soak up any liquid available and the food in the jar will be pretty dry. 2) I dont know why but the foods(mostly home made spaghetti and sauce) tasted pretty bland when they came out of the jars. Adding Parmesan cheese when filling the jars helped a lot in that area.

Like Halloween, I have canned soups with pasta also and they came out fine.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Geeze, I guess I have a reputation!
> 
> I have canned homemade pasta dishes and what you have to watch out for is that 1) the pasta will soak up any liquid available and the food in the jar will be pretty dry. 2) I dont know why but the foods(mostly home made spaghetti and sauce) tasted pretty bland when they came out of the jars. Adding Parmesan cheese when filling the jars helped a lot in that area.
> 
> Like Halloween, I have canned soups with pasta also and they came out fine.


thanks Davarm!

So I think based on this, I will be trying it. What I'm going to do is buy one, and make 2 or 3 pints of it in cans and just bake the rest like normally directed.

I'll report back on my results


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tank_Girl said:


> I'd be asking Davarm.
> 
> He does all sorts of things you're not suppose to do like can cakes, corn bread, bacon, dairy products, and omelets etc.
> 
> If it can be done then he's the man to talk to.


I've canned bacon too. Butter as well. No issues. In fact my DH was asking me to can some raviolis.


----------

